
Show HN: Crowd-sourced software review website - tominic
https://meagle.org
======
tominic
I've been building this crowd-sourced software review website called Meagle.
Essentially you can write reviews about any version of any piece of software.
If it isn't already in the system, you can add it in.

The whole site is crowd-maintained: top users are rewarded and bad users are
punished.

It's very early stage but I'd appreciate feedback / comments / suggestions.
Try posting some reviews and adding some (legit) content. Thanks!

